# 98 Frontier PCV Valve



## pickupman (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone out there know an easy way to get to a 98 Frontier PCV valve? I know where it is, I just can't figure out how to get to it without taking stuff apart.


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

pickupman said:


> Anyone out there know an easy way to get to a 98 Frontier PCV valve? I know where it is, I just can't figure out how to get to it without taking stuff apart.


I dunno if this helps, but on my 97 its right by the oil filter, so at oil change time its not bad.


----------



## pickupman (Jun 26, 2005)

rbo1577186 said:


> I dunno if this helps, but on my 97 its right by the oil filter, so at oil change time its not bad.


I took a close look and I think this will work. Thanks


----------



## toxicity883 (Jun 22, 2005)

the problem is the oil filter is almost impossible to get to


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

toxicity883 said:


> the problem is the oil filter is almost impossible to get to


Sorry, my 97 has a splash guard that has to be removed to get to the oil filter. I've never looked at a 98 or newer, sorry

rbo


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm in the process of doing this on my 1996 which has (i believe) a very similar setup to your 1998. I'm taking a break for the evening and will continue the saga tomorrow night. 

All i have to say is get ready for a real head scratcher and knuckle banger. While you're at it, I suggest buying a new set of radiator hoses and fanbelts, because you're going to be so deep in there that you might as well swap them out and forget about it all for the next 8 years.

From what I've found so far, it's not hard, just annoying, to replace the PCV on this engine.:lame:

Here's the link that will answer all your qusetions:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=46424

If your power steering pump is leaking like mine, go ahead and buy a can of throttlebody cleaner, because the alternator and everything else in there is probably one big ball of greasy dirt right now.


----------

